# slow to wake up and items not indexed



## horsesjapan (Feb 12, 2010)

I've noticed recently my K2 is slower to wake up than it was before (I got it for Christmas).  So I've been reading on here, and checked and I have 7 books that are not indexed yet.  I downloaded them a couple weeks ago via my USB (I'm overseas so I try to avoid the extra fees incurred by using the WN).  Should they have indexed by now?  They are mostly the free books for February that I found on Amazon.  I haven't been reading as much as I would like, so it has spent a lot of time in sleep mode.  Does it index in sleep mode or only when it is on?  And what is the difference between sleep and off?  I'm not sure what I do, I briefly slide the switch when I'm done (unless I get distracted--easy with three kids--and it sleeps all by itself).  Do I need to remove the un-indexing books and put them back on?  Any idea why a book wouldn't index?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I would try removing the culprits and re-downloading them.  The Kindle should continue to index while it is sleeping (that is, while a "screensaver" is showing), and it definitely shouldn't take weeks.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Shortly after I got my K2, it got "stuck" indexing a book. I did a reset, and it behaved normally after that.

Mike


----------

